
Tell HN: Windows is overwriting Grub boot loader again - curt_kobain
For a while, Windows played nice with dual boot. With the latest update it overwrites the boot loader and reboots go straight to Windows.<p>What are they hoping for over here: that people with a dual boot setup might think &quot;oh Windows 10 this is such a nice OS i dont think i will go back to linux boot ever again&quot; .<p>Jesus H Christ.<p>Can someone from Microsoft comment on the thought process here?
======
a3n
Can someone outline the gross steps for recovering from this?

~~~
curt_kobain
This sorted it for me.

[https://superuser.com/questions/1113290/windows-10-replacing...](https://superuser.com/questions/1113290/windows-10-replacing-
grub)

